# Miraflores y San Isidro XD por la huaca X) Fotos por mi



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Estas fotitos ya las tenia hace un tiempito XD pero recien las subo :lol: 


































































































































































Ojala les guste


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que buen thread. Por supuesto que me gusto el recorrido !!! Has hecho un buen trabajo Luis.....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Esa zona de la Huaca es bien chévere, gracias por las fotos!


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

bravaxas tus foto brother,un favor soy nuevo y no c como postear fotos y todo eso, x fa podria enseñarme alguien, a te deje un mensaje en donde menciono q soy nuevo espero q lo leas brother un abrazo para ti


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Buen recorrido, nuevas zonas fotografiadas, buen trabajo.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

La verdad que no estoy tán contento que tanta gente venda sus casas para levantar edificios de apartamentos. Pronto estaremos viendo un San Isidro y Miraflores demasiado cargado de moles residenciales. Aúnque ya lo esta, pero no tanto, como digamos algunas ciudades Brasileras.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Segunda parte :banana:


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Bacán tu thread, hace tiempo que quería tomar fotos por ahí, la zona es muy bonita.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

alibiza_1014 said:


> La verdad que no estoy tán contento que tanta gente venda sus casas para levantar edificios de apartamentos. Pronto estaremos viendo un San Isidro y Miraflores demasiado cargado de moles residenciales. Aúnque ya lo esta, pero no tanto, como digamos algunas ciudades Brasileras.


Lo mismo opino, muchas zonas pierden ese toque para llenarse de edificios que a la larga teminan viendose viejos y sin gracia.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Q bonito tu thread a mi me encanta ir por esa parte tb de sta cruz..


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Totalmente de acuerdo...*

Y si van a demoler una casona interesante para levantar un edificio tan banal como éste,realmente me lleno de tristeza y furia :











alibiza_1014 said:


> La verdad que no estoy tán contento que tanta gente venda sus casas para levantar edificios de apartamentos. Pronto estaremos viendo un San Isidro y Miraflores demasiado cargado de moles residenciales. Aúnque ya lo esta, pero no tanto, como digamos algunas ciudades Brasileras.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Que no se aparezca "un visionario"....*

so pretexto de demoler todas éstas casonas preciosas y construir edificios anodinos... Recemos a todos los santos !!!!



Trickmetwice17 said:


> Segunda parte :banana:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buenas fotos Trick. A mi también me gusta esa zona, lo único feo es La Huaka (disculpen mi ignorancia), pero me parece muy desértico, mejor sería un cerro con pinos.


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

Este Estilo rockea!!


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*La Huaca no puede tener vegetación*

Una huaca legítima siempre estará árida...en éste caso,la Huaca Juliana (llamada en los últimos años como Pucllana),es el ejemplo perfecto de una verdadera huaca (incluso me gusta más que la de Huallamarca en San Isidro),porque se le vé más auténtica,sin tanta "innovación"... 
Mapìta de ubicación :








Vistas aéreas :



















sebvill said:


> Buenas fotos Trick. A mi también me gusta esa zona, lo único feo es La Huaka (disculpen mi ignorancia), pero me parece muy desértico, mejor sería un cerro con pinos.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Impresionant esa vista


----------



## maxio55 (Jan 28, 2007)

YO VIVO AL FRENTE DE LA HUACA JEJE EN MIRAFLORES, Y SI ESTAN ARREGLANDO BASTANTES EDIFICIOS


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

sebvill said:


> Buenas fotos Trick. A mi también me gusta esa zona, lo único feo es La Huaka (disculpen mi ignorancia), pero me parece muy desértico, mejor sería un cerro con pinos.


Si hay q disculpar tu ignorancia jejejej :lol: ..... weno n wena onda lo digo ... ten en cuenta q s un legado cultural ... ten en cuenta q en el peru tenemos historia escrita solo aprox d unos 500 años ... esa Huaca es la q nos da en cierta forma nuestro caracter distintivo ...... es como kisieras borrar d tu memoria parte d tu vida. 

Tenemos mas d 5 mil años o kiza mas aun............ d historia q se puede palpar con estos mudos testigos dl tiempo.


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

A mi me parece excelente esa huaca en medio de la ciudad.
Que orgullo, solo Perú, México y Egipto entre otros países, pueden alardear que en cualquier lugar que claven una palana, se encontrará un resto arqueológico; es mas, debería de restaurarse completamente, seria nuestro Teotihuacan.

Buenas fotos.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Bacanes las fotos


----------

